# Charcoal



## osprey2 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi all

On my roaming's I came across THIS

Might intrust a few

Dave


----------



## wade (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Dave - At first I thought you had forgotten to finish the post - but then I clicked on "THIS" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It looks like an interesting site - thanks for sharing


----------



## smokewood (Mar 12, 2015)

An interesting post, thanks Dave


----------



## smokeymondays (Mar 13, 2015)

I really like Meathead and think that he and Dr. Blonder have done a lot to deal with all the myths and misconceptions in BBQ.  The Zen of Wood article is good as well.


----------

